# natural preservatives for dog treats



## crafty baker (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi there I am excited to find your site...I make small batches of organic dog treats for sale and I need help determining which natural food preservative I can use in order to preserve and extend shelf life without refrigeration. Can I use dry milk in place of liquid? Citric Acid powder? Don't worry, I also bake and cook for my family and am sure that I'll have tons of questions for "human Food" as I go along!! any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome, Crafty Baker! That's a really interesting question; I wish I could answer it. But my experience with making pet food is only frozen meals, not treats.  

Since you're basically asking a baking question, I'm going to put a copy of this thread on the board the pastry pros frequent. Between there and here, you should get a response.


----------

